# Yeast For Stout



## juzz1981 (6/8/10)

Hi There,

I am going to make a stout soon and was wondering what yeast I should use, 

Danstar - Nottingham or Wyeast 1084?

I can get the Nottingham locally but will have to mail order the Wyeast so if Nottingham is ok then I will give that a shot.

Cheers


----------



## Pennywise (6/8/10)

Either would be fine, personally I'd use the 1084


----------



## WarmBeer (6/8/10)

Are you planning on getting more than one brew out of the yeast? If not, skip the Wyeast and go for the Nottingham.

The Wyeast will most likely give a better beer (not personally experienced with this yeast, but all the Wyeasts I have used have been great), but at about $15, plus postage, it can add a lot of cost to your brew. 

If you're able to get a couple of brews out of the one pack, either through splitting up the pack into a number of starters, slanting some yeast beforehand, bottling some slurry afterwards, or even just re-pitching straight onto the yeast cake, you can ammortise your cost over a number of brews.

My prior experience with Notto has been great (see pic), it will ferment out anything, and likes to create a nice, healthy krausen


----------



## Dazza_devil (6/8/10)

I would say use any yeast that you want, there's no correct answer.
Some stouts use lager yeasts, American stouts use American yeasts etc.
Whatever you have or can easily get, give it a try then perhaps compare it to whatever you can get your hands on next time. 
Even if your feeling adventurous try a wild yeast, a blend or even a bacteria if you want.


----------



## Swinging Beef (6/8/10)

That pic is flippin disgustin!  

Nottingham is tops... Im just having a turn at Danstar Windsor in a porter, and Im pretty keen on them results, too.


----------



## bconnery (6/8/10)

juzz1981 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I am going to make a stout soon and was wondering what yeast I should use,
> 
> ...


I think Nottingham is very good dry yeast for Stout.

1084 is also a good stout yeast but if ease and availability is a driving factor you won't be short changed by using Nottingham.


----------



## Siborg (6/8/10)

I used the White labs irish ale yeast for my stout last time and it worked really well. My guess is that the wyeast will be a very similar yeast, though.


----------



## warra48 (6/8/10)

I have one fermenting at present with a jar of harvested WY1968 slurry.


----------



## reviled (6/8/10)

Swinging Beef said:


> That pic is flippin disgustin!
> 
> Nottingham is tops... Im just having a turn at Danstar Windsor in a porter, and Im pretty keen on them results, too.



You think that looks funny you should ask new guy to post a pic of his ferments


----------



## King Brown (10/8/10)

Depends what Type of stout your doing. Sweet stout will want a yeast with low attenuation, dry stout with high attenuation. 

I haven't used either yeast before, but the 1084 has medium attenuation and the nottingham has high attenuation (or claims to on the website, it doesn't list a percentage that I can see)

Nottingham seems to ferment quite low so if your in a cold area this could be a goer.


----------



## manticle (10/8/10)

King Brown said:


> Depends what Type of stout your doing. Sweet stout will want a yeast with low attenuation, dry stout with high attenuation.



Depends what's making it sweet. If you're making a cream stout and adding milk sugar for sweetness you still want the yeast to eat the maltose.

I've not used nottingham but I've drunk beers which did. 1084 I've used in Irish ales, porters and stouts. Good yeast. I think warm beer has summed it up well - if you intend to reculture/re-use go the 1084.


----------



## argon (10/8/10)

+1 for the 1084 for the stout... ferment at 19-20 or 22 if you want really big esters. Lovely in reds, porters, stouts.

split the pack up a few ways and make a starter and it'll be good for a few batches. I regularly get at least 3 (double) batches out of 1 smack pack so cost wise shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Let's Brew Beer (1/8/16)

I find good 'ol s04 is great for my stouts/porters.


----------



## Yob (1/8/16)

Aah, you like them finishing at 1.025?


----------



## Blind Dog (1/8/16)

Yob said:


> Aah, you like them finishing at 1.025?


I think even S04 might make it below 1.025 after 6 years...


----------



## GalBrew (1/8/16)

Blind Dog said:


> I think even S04 might make it below 1.025 after 6 years...


I used s-04 on my last Foreign export stout. Got it down to 1.014.


----------



## Let's Brew Beer (1/8/16)

never had a problem with s04 finishing high, a good tradesman never blames his tools.


----------



## dannymars (1/8/16)

Really happy with the results from WLP007 Dry English Ale in my latest RIS...

10% and hardly any alcohol burn.


----------



## Yob (1/8/16)

TowelBoy2013 said:


> never had a problem with s04 finishing high, a good tradesman never blames his tools.


Not blaming tools.. Just **** 04, much better yeasts out there


----------



## Vini2ton (1/8/16)

I've got a couple of sachets of Windsor. How would that go in a stout, of about 1.050? I'm a bit apprehensive as I like a dry stout.


----------



## A.B. (1/8/16)

I have some wl004 going into an oatmeal stout this week.


----------



## GalBrew (1/8/16)

Yob said:


> Not blaming tools.. Just **** 04, much better yeasts out there


It's definitely not the greatest English yeast from an ester profile. I would never let it near a bitter (1469 all the way), but I quite like it in stouts (not American stouts though). It's not hard to get s-04 to attenuate fully you just have to treat it nice.


----------



## Bribie G (1/8/16)

I had a problem getting an elderly smackpack of Wyeast 1084 Irish Ale started.
So I pitched Mangrove Jack's New World Strong Ale (formerly Northern English Brown)

It's now my goto yeast for stouts, absolutely spectacular, ferments out in a few days and attenuates well then drops like the proverbial on a blanket. So far I've used it in a FES and a Dry Stout.
Took the FES to a case swap as my quaffing beer for the session, and got swamped with requests for the recipe.


----------



## Killer Brew (1/8/16)

Vini2ton said:


> I've got a couple of sachets of Windsor. How would that go in a stout, of about 1.050? I'm a bit apprehensive as I like a dry stout.


Go with Nottingham....attenuates well to finish dry. This had 250g of lactose in there and got down to 1014.


----------



## GalBrew (1/8/16)

Bribie G said:


> I had a problem getting an elderly smackpack of Wyeast 1084 Irish Ale started.
> So I pitched Mangrove Jack's New World Strong Ale (formerly Northern English Brown)
> 
> It's now my goto yeast for stouts, absolutely spectacular, ferments out in a few days and attenuates well then drops like the proverbial on a blanket. So far I've used it in a FES and a Dry Stout.
> Took the FES to a case swap as my quaffing beer for the session, and got swamped with requests for the recipe.


I love that the names used for the re-brand have absolutely no bearing on anything at all. How does northern English brown = new world strong ale FFS?? Might have to give it a crack through.


----------



## Vini2ton (2/8/16)

I used Californian Lager yeast in an Irish Dry Stout last spring and it really does taste nice. Don't brew alot of stouts or porters. I still have knk stuff that is 5 or 6 years old that I'd put a wee bit of lactose in ( a tiny bit of sick rose in my throat then) and to be honest dark beers are really an occasional tipple. Due to brew one soon, Irish Dry.


----------

